# Furry Interest Check: Kenomimi (Humans wit' Ears/Tails)



## Kaizou (Jun 11, 2010)

So, I was watchin' how many furries consider japanese games with Kenomimi "Furry games"
and then, I started to wonder- How much is the furry fandom actually interested in this?
Me? I think they just consider it furry in a desperate search for a "furry" game. Whatever.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 11, 2010)

They are as much Furry games as Zelda is a Lord of the Rings game.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 11, 2010)

Attaman said:


> They are as much Furry games as Zelda is a Lord of the Rings game.


 Let's see...  glowing magical swords?  Check.  Enemy who is vastly more powerful than you?  Check.  Big adventure in order to achieve a relatively simple goal?  Check.  Fire and brimstone?  Check.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 12, 2010)

That Kenomimi shit is one of the cancers that is killing the furry fandom.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 12, 2010)

I didn't even know what the fuck it is.

And I have even less of an interest to educated myself as to what it is.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 12, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I didn't even know what the fuck it is.
> 
> And I have even less of an interest to educated myself as to what it is.


 It's basically animu people with animal ears and tails. It's the worst thing ever, designed purely so that fat asians can have something to fap to.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 12, 2010)

Wait a second...


_Asians aint fat..._


----------



## Flatline (Jun 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That Kenomimi shit is one of the cancers that is killing the furry fandom.


 
THIS.

Damn, I want the button back.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 12, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Wait a second...
> 
> 
> _Asians aint fat..._


 Sumo wrestlers? :V


----------



## Attaman (Jun 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> That Kenomimi shit is one of the cancers that is killing the furry fandom.


  Hm, now I'm split.  On one hand, it's not part of the fandom.  On the other, letting it (the fandom) continue to forcefully grab at such might kill it off, and a revival would likely have a big schism on what should be allowed.

Tough choice...


----------



## Jelly (Jun 12, 2010)

kemonomimi


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

At first I didn't know what this thread was about, and then I remembered

Meh


----------



## Jelly (Jun 12, 2010)

8)


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 12, 2010)

Jelly said:


> kemonomimi


 weeaboo


----------



## SirRob (Jun 12, 2010)

I used to like that sort of thing. But soon ears and tails weren't enough. I needed _more._ Good thing I stopped at furry, whew!


----------



## Astana (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh god, I hate anime.


----------



## Kaizou (Jun 12, 2010)

Animu and Mango.

It's all about the big eyes, Big heads, and big tits.

Although the question wasn't that far into anime/manga, just humans with ears and tails. Figured it whould be easier to make people know what it was wit' the wapanese definition.


I like them to some point. Although I like better non animu/manga styled shit.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't even know what this game is, nor do I care.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't know what everyone is talking about, but I think this is pretty fuckin cute.

And also, people saying that kemonomimi is kiling furry...dude, catgirls have been around for a fuck long time, they didn't steal any ideas, we stole theirs.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 13, 2010)

OH OH I LOVE THIS KENOMEME THING BECASUE I AM SUCH A LOLI

I prefer that over furry, and I think that it belongs to the anime fandom I belong to.
Furries that want games with weeaboo weeaboo weeaboo are weeaboo weeaboo weeaboo.
That can't be true, as all furries are proven to like dog penis.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 13, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I don't know what everyone is talking about, but I think this is pretty fuckin cute.


brb suicide


----------



## Jelly (Jun 13, 2010)

Its interesting to me that there's no real words for monstrous hybrids like Arachne or Jurogumo, but that that also gets lumped in with Kemonomimi.
i dont really understand how that works


----------



## Aleu (Jun 13, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> I don't know what everyone is talking about, but I think this is pretty fuckin cute.
> 
> And also, people saying that kemonomimi is kiling furry...dude, catgirls have been around for a fuck long time, they didn't steal any ideas, we stole theirs.



I d'awwwwwwwwwwwwwww'd


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Neko boys?
Raichu girls?

Don't be haters, guys. This is wonderful stuff. <3


----------



## Jelly (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Neko boys?
> Raichu girls?
> 
> Don't be haters, guys. This is wonderful stuff. <3


 
[this]
i dont really understand what the difference between kemonomimi and gijinka is
but i know that pokemon people are usually called pokemon gijinka


----------



## Aleu (Jun 13, 2010)

Ilu Harabelle <3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Oooooh, poll is a tie. 

I used to draw kids with Pokemon/cat/fox tails and ears before I knew anything about these things.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Oooooh, poll is a tie.
> 
> I used to draw kids with Pokemon/cat/fox tails and ears before I knew anything about these things.


 That reminds me of Pika-Seme-Chu...


----------



## Jelly (Jun 13, 2010)

hahaha what


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> hahaha what


 
I adore the Pokemon Moes.


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

Isn't that called gijinka?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

I think Jelly said that, yeah.


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I think Jelly said that, yeah.


 Mhmmm

Some of it's pretty cute


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm having trouble understanding how anyone, (let alone furries) can not like them.


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm having trouble understanding how anyone, (let alone furries) can not like them.


 Too weeaboo I guess, I have no problem with it


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

I have the Zigzagoon moe on my bedroom wall, but I can't find it online, now...


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I have the Zigzagoon moe on my bedroom wall, but I can't find it online, now...


 I found an Arcanine on dA


----------



## Aleu (Jun 13, 2010)

I hate how people that like anime are automatically considered weeaboo. >=[


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I hate how people that like anime are automatically considered weeaboo. >=[


 This is because the definition of weeaboo has turned into _anyone who is a fan of anime/anime related things_

When really, a weeaboo is a person who acts like they're Japanese when they're not
Someone who talks in broken up Japanese and all that jazz 

Otaku is a fan of anime/anime related things 

damn people, get it memorized


----------



## Aleu (Jun 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is because the definition of weeaboo has turned into _anyone who is a fan of anime/anime related things_
> 
> When really, a weeaboo is a person who acts like they're Japanese when they're not
> Someone who talks in broken up Japanese and all that jazz
> ...



I wonder if there's a name the Japanese call others when they try to act American/English when they're not?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 13, 2010)

I need a term for Hanna Barbera apologists and 80's low budget TV cartoon fanatics.
I guess I will just call them "farties" after John K.'s obsession with fart sounds. =3


----------



## Aleu (Jun 13, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I need a term for Hanna Barbera apologists and 80's low budget TV cartoon fanatics.
> I guess I will just call them "farties" after John K.'s obsession with fart sounds. =3


 lolwut?


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I wonder if there's a name the Japanese call others when they try to act American/English when they're not?


 Nope, probably not


----------



## Conker (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't consider it furry, they call them nekos and kitsuens or some shit, but I prefer the humans with tails/ears over full blown furries.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 13, 2010)

The weeabooism in this thread, it's unbearable. ;__;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The weeabooism in this thread, it's unbearable. ;__;


 
I've had just about enough of your hate crimes.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The weeabooism in this thread, it's unbearable. ;__;


 
but kellie-chan, you are so kawaii =^3^=
<- icon

Yay pulled ahead =')


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm an otaku


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> brb suicide


 and nothing of value was lost.




Jelly said:


> [this]
> i dont really understand what the difference between kemonomimi and gijinka is
> but i know that pokemon people are usually called pokemon gijinka


 Gijinka is almost exclusively used in the context of talking about cosplay. People who want to dress as a pokemon but not take the fursuit route draw up a "gijinka" version. a fashion version that isn't a pokemon "fursuit".
Wiki will say that yes, its anthropomorphizing moe characters, but still, I've only ever seen it used in cosplay communities, refering to the desgn which is just an "easier" way to cosplay pokemon, or non human creatures in general.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I've had just about enough of your hate crimes.


I can't help it, that's just how I was raised! :V



Jelly said:


> but kellie-chan, you are so kawaii =^3^=


I NEED AN ADULT! D: 


Felicia Mertallis said:


> and nothing of value was lost.


 NO U


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I NEED AN ADULT! D:


 you are on a furry forum, the correct one to use is "I NEED A LAWYER" due to how happy furs seem to want to sue each other :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 13, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you are on a furry forum, the correct one to use is "I NEED A LAWYER" due to how happy furs seem to want to sue each other :V


 I'm a lawyer


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm a lawyer


 I would like to sue every zoophile that is a furry :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 13, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I would like to sue every zoophile that is a furry :V


 Good luck suing the whole fandom!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Good luck suing the whole fandom!


thats right cause it seems about 60% of furs dont have money at all :V


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2010)

No, it's just kawaii nekos uguuu.


----------



## Zydala (Jun 13, 2010)

would I count as kemonomimi? I mean I like the whole human hybrid things to various degrees but if it's mostly just referring to catgirls and gijinka then I couldn't really care less about them. They're not very interesting lol


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 13, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> thats right cause it seems about 60% of furs dont have money at all :V


 And yet they always manage to commission porn for thousands of collars.


----------



## Ames (Jun 13, 2010)

I think that they're just plain fucking weird.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 13, 2010)

Japan has the penii nipples that go poo.

America doesn't.

I'm not much of a weeaboo myself but whatever.


----------

